# Weber Q Hose Adapter Quick Release



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Anybody have or know wher I can get a 6' or so hose that would attach tot he same port or the outside stove on the outback and then have the connection to hook up to the weber Q ??? I would guess it would be the same as for any grill that uses a small screw on propane tank.


----------



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

I tried the same thing on our old Outback I also have a Webber Q I wasted money and time trying the webber will barely get warm because the propane line pressure is already dropped in the tank regulators and then has to go through the webber reg. also I ended up getting a T-adaptor kit with a 12 Ft. hose and tapping in off the tanks before the regulators!


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

So did the second option work for you? hooking upa tee at the tank?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

KurtR said:


> I tried the same thing on our old Outback I also have a Webber Q I wasted money and time trying the webber will barely get warm because the propane line pressure is already dropped in the tank regulators and then has to go through the webber reg. also I ended up getting a T-adaptor kit with a 12 Ft. hose and tapping in off the tanks before the regulators!


Same here....you have to put the T-adaptor between the tank and the trailers regulator. I tried going off the bottom of the regulator and could just get the Weber to light. I put the "T" between the front tank and the rear tank, and use the rear tank for the trailer and turn the front one on for the grill. I do have them both filled at the beginning of the season.

Gary


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

Good to know! I was thinking of doing something like that this year. What a great site this is, man so much info. It makes a person realize how much he thought he knew.

JM


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

NAturedog2 said:


> Anybody have or know wher I can get a 6' or so hose that would attach tot he same port or the outside stove on the outback and then have the connection to hook up to the weber Q ??? I would guess it would be the same as for any grill that uses a small screw on propane tank.


I planned to do the same thing but was told by a tech at Camping World that i won't work with a household bbq. the reason being that RV propane systems run on way less PSI after the regulator. So that leaves you with two choices. Buy another "RV" BBQ (CW sells them) or tap into your propane system ahead of the RV regulator at the bottles. They have fittings to do this.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Anyone know what is a safe distance you can run the propane line off the main tank? I'd like to do this, but I typically don't cook close to the Outback.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I got fittings and hose at a local propane supplier. They made up the connection for me.

Thor


----------



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

Check out campingworld.com Item #30340 This is the adaptor kit I used, works great!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

KurtR said:


> Check out campingworld.com Item #30340 This is the adaptor kit I used, works great!!!


I just checked it out...great idea, but I wonder why 2 out of 3 users had a difficult time with it?








Did you experience any leaks?


----------



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

No I haven't had any leaks i did swap around 2 of the fittings on the fittings on the main block to make it fit better, the line for the rv was bent to much and the supply line for the grill was going in the wrong direction! Make sure to use some pipe sealant if removing any of the fittings to swap them around.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

KurtR said:


> Check out campingworld.com Item #30340 This is the adaptor kit I used, works great!!!


Add more nore thing to the shopping list...


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

is there a quick disconnect that you are adding at the tank then? or do you have to unscrew it after each time? and does it have to be hooked up or you'll loose gas out of it?


----------



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

You just disconnect the 12 ft. hose when done the t-fitting block has a schrader valve in it (just like a tire valve) so you loose no gas and even has a nice brass cap that is teathered to it to screw on to protect the fitting!!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Anyone know what is a safe distance you can run the propane line off the main tank? I'd like to do this, but I typically don't cook close to the Outback.


Jim,
On large construction jobs, if propane or natural gas is utilized for temporary heat there are fuel hoses snaked everywhere. 50-60 ft distances not uncommon. Distance is usually not problem for camping. Really the only considerations are tripping hazard from the hose and rupturing the hose inadvertently.

Map Guy


----------

